# What Shampoo



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I SHOULD be able to answer this myself. Im nearly out of snowfoam and 901, so its time for a new purchase, in the past ive had;

NXT
Gold Class
Shampoo Plus
901
Zymol AutoBath (still my Fav. to date)
Zymol AutoWash
Maxi Suds II (Utter pants IMO)

I was loyal to Shampoo Plus but moved over to 901, which although is a great shampoo, its pretty expensive and i find it effects the beading abilities of my wax, my friend also agrees, and yes, i use the reccomended dilution ratio of 3 caps to 1 gallon.

*Id like opinions really, but i dont want people to jump in and say that BTBM is the best shampoo they have ever used, when in fact the only other shampoo they have ever owned was Turtlewax Triplewax shampoo or somehting.....you know what im saying, id like comparasons.*

On the cards right now is:

BTBM
Chem Guys, cutrus wash n gloss (although ive not heard anything about it?)
Shampoo Plus


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I like Poorboys Slick & Suds, and Dodo Supernatural.
To me both as good as each other so i will be going back to poorboys once the supernatural has gone, might try dodo btm as well.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Little expensive, the Supernatural.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Ok comparisons:

Cg CW&G- great cleaning power, froths up nice and feels fairly slick, there's something about the finish though. Needs a PW to rinse off to get the best finish.

Cg Glossworkz- My favourite shampoo currently, easy to rinse, decent cleaning power, leaves a super glossy finish, feels fairly slick.

BH Autowash- Not spoken about on here for ages. Has good cleaning power, leaves a really nice glassy finish, my go to shampoo when I stripping everything back and reapplying wax. Dosen't feel all that slick though, although better by mitt.

CG Extreme Wash & Wax- Low on cleaning power, leaves a good glossy finish, feels really slick though.

3m Car Soap- Very similar to Glossworkz, more runny in texture and need to add more to get results.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

cheers ! ill have a look at Glossworkz


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

supernatural is really good and although seems expensive, it lasts for ages with incredible dilution ratios


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> cheers ! ill have a look at Glossworkz


Trying to use up my CW&G, then I'll be buying 5ltrs of Glossworkz.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

BTBM - very slick and very good cleaning. compared to the other 2 below, expensive.
Chem Guys, cutrus wash n gloss (although ive not heard anything about it?) - again very slick, immense cleaning! better value than above.
Shampoo Plus - good cleaning, great value in the gallon, enough to use in a lance, not as good as the other 2 above for cleaning.

Out of the 3 you name, I'd go for the CG citrus wash and gloss.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the Optimum Shampoo myself


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

This is where i get thinking, personal opinions and all that. Im tempted to try the Bodyworkz. But id be interested to know what its like in comparason to 901.

That shampoo nutcase on here should add his views lol (that was a joke btw).

e/ MY god isnt chem guys stuff expensive.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> This is where i get thinking, personal opinions and all that. Im tempted to try the Bodyworkz. But id be interested to know what its like in comparason to 901.
> 
> That shampoo nutcase on here should add his views lol (that was a joke btw).
> 
> e/ MY god isnt chem guys stuff expensive.


Bodyworkz 

I think you mean Glossworkz 

Iirc is £9, but you only need 2 capfulls to a bucket, so the small bottle lasts ages, and members get a discount when buying from Car wash & wax.

Edit- infact it says 1 cap/20ltr bucket, although I use 2.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah sorry 

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GLOSSGAL&CartID=1

Im tired.

Im swaying towards that stuff but id like to know what its like compared to 901. I might use the search function.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The original review:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134792&highlight=glossworkz


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Still going to jump in and shout BTBM 
Does appear expensive, but due to dilution rations, it's not that bad in the end. Leaves a nice surface and I have the feeling it lifts the dirt well.

Dodo Supernatural I feel is an even better shampoo, but because of the lack of experience (no smell, no colour) I catch myself grabbing the BTBM more often.

Others I have worked with are Meguiars Goldclass and NXT. The first is a great one! Really leaves a nice shine on the paintwork, especially if it still has a nice layer of protection left. BTBM just wins it for me, other than that, I can recommend it.
NXT just wasn't really my thing, although it does leave very little water spots in comparison to the others.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Recently i tried duragloss 901 and dodo btbm , the 901 darken the paint and he not give too much gloss just warm-look and hide swirl . 
Dodo btbm nice shampoo bring nice level of shine with good cleaning ability but he did not help to sheeting water faster maybe because he (contain zero wax zero polymer) .

i don't like meguiars shampoos i tried gold glass he leaves many water spots and nxt shampoo can strip the wax easily but megs soft wash gel nice shampoo for normal wash , my favorite shampoo is zymol clear and autoglym shampoo

Great shampoo :
-Sonax gloss shampoo
-Autoglym shampoo = great finish + super sheeting but poor lub .
-Zymol Autowash bring bright shine similar megs gold class but with more suds .


Unfortunately, the Simoniz wash&wax shampoo it is not available here , it's really a great shampoo .


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Bodyworkz
> 
> I think you mean Glossworkz
> 
> ...


Thats a point, ill try it first before i buy the big bugger.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

The ones I've used recently are DG 901 and BTBM

I prefer 901 - BTBM is very good but I still prefer the 901

However I'm a ONR convert now lol


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I went for the Glossworkz, just a small sample for now, save me spending £35 on a product i dont even know ill like yet.

Thanks for your input about 901 and BTBM, thats taken BTBM out of the list. I guess now its down to 901 and Glossworkz based on my personal opinion.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I preferred 901 to glossworkz to be honest, hard to say why though when glossworkz on paper is better. Better dilution ratios etc. Duragloss just feels so slick and the smell is amazing. Also suds up nicely, I know they're not important but I like them


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Optimum Car Shampoo and Dodo Born to be Mild are my two favourites


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm torn as to whether to try BTBM or not. I'm trying to read between the lines as it's a case of mass hysteria or whether it might be a guenuinely good product.

My reservation is this, how can a product with Mild in the name have any resonable cleaning power? 

Reading some posts it has been noted that it falls short on cleaning power, but then most of the posts here indicate it's the shampoo of shampoos.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Mild to your wax perhaps? 

I dont know lol, its often hard to rely on the information given on this website, i know internet information is unrelaible but hell i thought NXT shampoo was good after using turtle wax shampoo. 

I like to know what peoples opinions are in relation to other products they have used over a long period of time. 

People seem to rave about 476s being the best wax in the world and why would you want anything else, yet i have a fair few waxes in my collection, including 476s and BOS and i dont even touch 476s unless its winter. The same applies to other products. I try to give people my opinion and thoughts on a product that ive used, but i also try not to tell people its the best option available.


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

If in doubt of the Dodo shampoos, you can always purchase a sample in the "Samples" section of this forum


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Carlack Shampoo from Clean your car is rarely talked about but its a really good shampoo.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

So Glossworkz is 1 cap per 20l, but anyone know the actual dilution ratio, in numbers?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Car Key said:


> So Glossworkz is 1 cap per 20l, but anyone know the actual dilution ratio, in numbers?


650:1:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ross said:


> 650:1:thumb:


 Thanks Ross, but how did you get that figure?

Btw, have you tried Britemax Clean Max yet?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Thanks Ross, but how did you get that figure?
> 
> Btw, have you tried Britemax Clean Max yet?


Off the top of my headNo its on the bottle.
I did have a sample of it awhile ago but I did not really like it but I will have to try it again.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ross said:


> Off the top of my headNo its on the bottle.


 :thumb: Just want to keep my database of shampoo dilution ratios accurate.



Ross said:


> I did have a sample of it awhile ago but I did not really like it but I will have to try it again.


 Britemax or Glossworkz?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Britemax,I have a bottle of Glossworkz but I am not hugely keen on it.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ross how do you rate Glossworkz compared to 901. If you can that is.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Blamm said:


> If in doubt of the Dodo shampoos, you can always purchase a sample in the "Samples" section of this forum


Probably wait for some to come up in the personnal sales area instead. The main thing people talk about is bubbles, smell and feel. However when you stand back and look at your car after it's been washed are any of those things going through your mind.

To me what makes a good shampoo is the way the car looks afterwards and it's cleaning power, not something normally associated with BTBM.

I'm not a great fan of Dodo products ingeneral, I much prefer more industrial feeling products.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> Ross how do you rate Glossworkz compared to 901. If you can that is.


GW is an OK shampoo but DG 901 is a better shampoo all round.If you want a good CG shampoo I would go for Citrus wash and gloss.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used and own Zymol Auto wash and CG Citrus wash and Gloss.

Zymiol gives more suds compared to CG, but the CG give a better shine when finished.
They both clean well and last for ages. 

Cheers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Suds are for show,lubrication and cleaning power are more important.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Cleaning power I'd agree on, but lubrication is open to interpretation. BH autowash feels terrible by sponge, but feels a whole lot different by mitt. CW&G is about as good as it comes to cleaning power, but to me it dulls down the finish, which is why Glossworkz is my go to shampoo atm.


----------



## Peter Jansen (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the Wolfgang Auto-Bath. 

Greets, Peter


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Chemical Guys Glossworkz
Carlack Shampoo
Meguiars Shampoo+


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well i have the £9 glossworkz in the post although i doubt i will recieve it until tomorrow now as im not at home. Ill let you know what i think of it in comparason to 901l


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

autosmart?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

no, Chem Guys. The small bottle just to try it out.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I decided whenever i use a wax I'm going to use a shampoo by same brand name .


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> no, Chem Guys. The small bottle just to try it out.


I really can't se how anyone can be that disappointed with it, the finish it leaves is about the best out there. Ok it's not the slickest feeling or the most powerfull cleaner, but if you snowfoam/prewash those elements won't be missed.

It's not even that it's bad in those areas, just average, and tbh I've never actually tried it on a really dirty car anyway. The cleaning power's been more than adequate on the cars I have used it on.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well for £35 a tub i would expect more, and with duragloss being £30 i think ill go back to that unless this is better, but im not holding my breath.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It depends what your after at the end of the day, I've got no problems with it's slickness (Extreme Wash & Wax is the slickest I have, but falls short on cleaning power), or it's cleaning power (CW&G is the most powerfull I have here, but falls short on slickness and looks), so imo this is the best compromise. With summer fast approaching the no1 thing I look for is looks and Glossworkz wins here, hence why the next thing I'll buy is this in the big 5ltrs.

I last washed my car 2weeks ago and the finish is still there, looks like I waxed it yesterday, not last October.


----------



## Tete (Mar 9, 2008)

I think duragloss 901 could be a good option. I like it.

Also zymol autoabathe, it's an extraordinary shampoo but I only use it in specials events because of the price.
And also victoria super soap, another excellent shampoo with a reasonable price.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well if you see my list in the origional post, the shampoos ive used are listed, shampoo plus was one ive had about 3 or 4 tubs or, as is Zymol Autobathe. I like 901 but its very expensive. Ive yet to try Glossworkz.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've found recently with DG901, that if you like a lot of 'suds' you have to use a fair amount of shampoo, which as you say, gets costly. Also, using more shampoo definitely impacts on the performance of your wax/sealant layer.

Used at the correct dilution ratios, this isn't an issue, but you lose all of the suds... still it is very slick, but I'm a sucker for suds!

I'd say Dodo BTBM for wax finishes, and Carlack Shampoo for sealants.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I completely agree with what youve saud, Russ. I might try the BTBM at some point aswell but ill see how well i get on with Glossworkz first, if its crap ill give it to my mate.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Your mind seems made up already.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Your mind seems made up already.


No, i havent tried Glossworkz yet. Its sat on my desk, and i keep smelling it like some sort of drug addict. I agree with what Russ said regarding 901, needs a big dollop, maybe a bit more, to get suds, and as ive mentioned before, it seems to kill the wax over time quite quickly and my friend agrees. I like 901, but its shortfall is the whole dilution problem. I also like suds.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It should smell a bit like marzipan????

It says one cap, but I've always used 2, even so 6-8 uses and the bottles less than a third empty.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

No i think it smells like watermellon. Im sat here sniffing it, defo watermellon. Its Turquoise in colour and say Glossworkz on it, gloss booster and paintwork cleanser.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Your right, I was getting confused with something else. I'll be using it on the wifes car on Sat, unless I can stop her going shopping and have her car for the day to strip everything back.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ross said:


> Suds are for show,lubrication and cleaning power are more important.


This is why I'm currently LOVING the AG bodywork conditioner (or whatever it's called!) not so much suds but a really noticably cleaner van in comparison to the NXT I used previously. More slippy than NXT imo.

Liking the less suds as it means less rinsing and so feels like I'm using less product.

Two capfuls in 10l means half a litre will last me ages.

Got the half litre for under £4 delivered from eBay so really cheap too!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

NXT is pants, and i think the AG stuff is pretty poor as well.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Fair enough, if you like a bit more suds then it's prob not for you. Cleans great though.  I didn't rate the NXT either.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have not used the AG shampoo for a while now but I think its a decent shampoo.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

I have tried a lot , and chem guys Glossworkz is superb, trust me , you will not think it is crap !


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

I have not really tried that many but so far;

simonize wax n wax - quite poor
Flash car concentrate- good cleaning use for wheels and dirty half round the bottom
AG body shampoo - not enough bubbles for me but clean car at the end
Zip wax - found to give nice finish and smells nice

my favoutite so far is 

megs gold class - nice suds and slick wah action and happy with end results.

but that my limited experience.

cheers
G


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Im not overly impressed with Glossworkz actually, ive just washed 2 cars, one coated with Zymol Carbon and the other coated in Best of show. 

So Best of show car, pressure washed to remove excess dirt, beads perfectly with uniform beading and quick sheeting, as it should. Snowfoam, dwell and then pressure wash off, beads the same as it did before. Wash with Glossworkz. Pressure wash off, wax does not bead as it should, some beading is evident, it still sheets but there is no uniform beading.

The Carbon coated car was the same, beads like carbon does to begin with, although with Carbon not being that great for durability the beading was severly reduced, it sheets a little but not well now and there is very little beading.

3 caps to a megs grit guard bucket. Not very slick IMO, cleaning power seems good but im not impressed with the results i had. Ill be using it again to give the product a chance, but ive almost made my mind up about buying 901 again.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dodo Juice BTBM or Sour Power is worth giving a try both great shampoos, much prefer them to Megs and CG shampoos, saying that Maxi Suds II is still very very good, nice and lubricated and great cleaning power


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

See i think maxisuds2 is pants. I might stick with what i know. But im tempted to try BTBM


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

BTBM is slick, but something like AG shampoo cleans better imo...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it not strange to you all that some people rave about a shampoo, yet others think the same one's crap? 

I know this might sound like nonsense, but could it be that small differences in our water, like more lime for example or chlorine, could be affecting the performance of the shampoos?

Just a thought. Only reason I can think of that would make them seem different to people.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah i often think that, i also find thet people will rave about something when its the onlything aside from carplan triple wax they have used, so its bound to be better.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've found it to be completely different, in that mine always beaded better and it had a just waxed look after use. It's not the slickest, or the most powerfull at cleaning, but the best alrounder.

3 capfulls seems a bit high, when it it states it only needs one. If your thinking it's somehow stripped your wax, I can't see it being the case, I used far harsher chemicals which have done nothing apart from clean.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not surprised about you not liking Glossworkz that much but I would go with Edward in getting either BTBM or Sour Power.I used SP on my car again this weekend and it really is a very good shampoo.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm loving BTBM at the moment, so much so I've got 2 bottles of the stuff. I was a big Jeff's wekstatt autowash guy before, but I've not come across anything's as slick as BTBM yet.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RichieLee said:


> I'm loving BTBM at the moment, so much so I've got 2 bottles of the stuff. I was a big Jeff's wekstatt autowash guy before, but I've not come across anything's as slick as BTBM yet.


Try Sour Power because its not far behind BTBM IMO and it smells amazing.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Try Sour Power because its not far behind BTBM IMO and it smells amazing.


I second this, just buy it for the smell :lol:, its a great shampoo, ticks all the boxes for me :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ill grab a bottle of BTBM then see how that works out.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You won't regret it, it's a superb shampoo :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Try Optimum Car Shampoo too Michael, that's probably my favourite all round, followed by BTBM and the Carlack.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Try Optimum Car Shampoo too Michael, that's probably my favourite all round, followed by BTBM and the Carlack.


Did you just recently get the Carlack shampoo Russ?I have been using it for a while now and I think its a very good shampoo:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes mate, just last week from Tim. Works wonders with the Werkstat finish on my car


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cool:thumb:Its one of those great shampoos that dose not get talked about that much which is a shame.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Is Zymol Clear good?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Michael172 said:


> Is Zymol Clear good?


You won't like it - very slick, but NO suds at all. BTBM trounces it for 1/3 of the price.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Cheers, ill grab some BTBM, is there anything else you'd reccomend getting?

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/shampoo_mitts.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/car-wash-shampoos/cat_64.html

I was looking at the beeding on my car today when it was raining, now i know Carbons not the most durable wax in the world, i like it and i use it a lot, ive applied 3 coats since Jan, but there was no beading evident what so ever today. BOS on my mums car was the same, freshly waxed the previous week, during the wahsing stage it was repeling water as it shouldm but after washing it with Glossworkz, there is minimal beeding evident although it does sheet water relativly well.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Optimum car wash my fav, second fav is BTBM then thirdly CG glossworkz


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No, not for wax finishes, BTBM is right up there - foams well, cleans very well, smells good. Trust me, you'll love it. Rinses VERY cleanly too.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I was told id love Glossworkz, but i dont  Ill be using it one more time to make sure im not a retard.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, any of these gloss enhancing shampoos leave a bit of tacky bling behind IMO, where as Dodo BTBM adds nothing, it's just a damn good cleaner!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hopefully its not a damm good stripper either, snowfoam is bad enough on its own.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The new Megs Wash and wax looks interesting. I'm giving it a blast at the weekend so will let you know!

Tim


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

New stuff Tim? 

Let me know... I need some new bits!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> The new Megs Wash and wax looks interesting. I'm giving it a blast at the weekend so will let you know!
> 
> Tim


Cheers buddy, the snowfoam i ordered last week is on its way back to you, i dont know what you do from there (refund it or re attempt) but couple it with the BTBM im going to order if you like im in no rush for it.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

is autosmart duets any good?


----------



## opel-astra04 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been using AG Bodywork Conditioner for a while and I find it cleans very well. 

I am in the hunt to find a "plain" shampoo for use after claying - something that has no extra's added so I can start to polish from a completely clean surface or does it not really matter?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> is autosmart duets any good?


Duet is a very good shampoo if you like a shampoo that adds lots of gloss and dont mind using a low foaming product.

Autowash is better suited for frequent washing of a car wearing Carnauba waxes IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Duet is a very good shampoo if you like a shampoo that adds lots of gloss and dont mind using a low foaming product.
> 
> Autowash is better suited for frequent washing of a car wearing Carnauba waxes IMO.


as you know doc i have every shampoo/wash & wax in my shed but i always end up using my trusty autowash.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Britemax is BRILLIANT


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well i have purchased BTBM and Zymol Autowash to try out.CBA with glossworkz, its been pissing it down all day here and there is minimal beading left on my car, considering that it was beading well before washing with Glossworkz im pretty gutted with it. Think ill keep it for the family car.


----------



## opel-astra04 (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought Zymol Autowash today and was really impressed with it. Was very easy to use and I thought it was a doddle to dry off compared to other shampoos.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG BTBM is just plain wrong. 2.5 caps to the bucket, foamed well, cleaned well, finish was good and it didnt strip my wax, atall. Beads well still !!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Michael172 said:


> OMG BTBM is just plain wrong. 2.5 caps to the bucket, foamed well, cleaned well, finish was good and it didnt strip my wax, atall. Beads well still !!!


Knew you'd like it.

Nothing else betters it really. The new 3M one is just as nice to use and wax friendly, but not nearly as concentrated (but is 1/3 cheaper to buy)


----------



## StiggeV (Mar 27, 2010)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash is BRILLIANT:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just ordered some Carlack shampoo today so shall give that a try next week, i'll see how it compares to BTBM :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Poorboys, Werkstatt and R222 seem to be very good accordingly to many on here and Gloss-It although even more expensive also gets the thumbs up from PBliss.

I keep going back to zymol bathe and have been fortunate enough to bring some back with for the last coupleof years as my summer jollies have been in the states so I have been able to buy cheap but am still using the megs shampoo plus on my wifes motor.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Knew you'd like it.
> 
> Nothing else betters it really. The new 3M one is just as nice to use and wax friendly, but not nearly as concentrated (but is 1/3 cheaper to buy)


I was very tempted by the 3M, but after using BTBM i dont know if ill bother trying Zymol autobathe which is just sat there in my collection now, new unused, let along buying something new.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

+1 for britemax


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Just ordered some Carlack shampoo today so shall give that a try next week, i'll see how it compares to BTBM :thumb:


Its not as good as BTBM but its a good shampoo in its own right:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've just bought some BTBM today can't wait to try it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

IanG said:


> I've just bought some BTBM today can't wait to try it


You will love it:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It smells so lovely as well :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its even better in the bucket:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ross said:


> You will love it:thumb:





IanG said:


> I've just bought some BTBM today can't wait to try it





Ross said:


> Its even better in the bucket:thumb:





IanG said:


> It smells so lovely as well :argie:


Plus one.

Great shampoo, doubt i will be using anything else now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> Plus one.
> 
> Great shampoo, doubt i will be using anything else now.


I told you so :lol::lol:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Lol, its crazy stuff, im very pleased with it. The wax isnt great right now, but it stil beads fairly well, but it didnt effect it in any way which is good, im hugely dissapointed with glossworkz. Im deciding whether to sell the zymol authobathe now or now. Might give it to a friend.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> Lol, its crazy stuff, im very pleased with it. The wax isnt great right now, but it stil beads fairly well, but it didnt effect it in any way which is good, im hugely dissapointed with glossworkz. Im deciding whether to sell the zymol authobathe now or now. *Might give it to a friend.*


:wave::wave:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Michael172 said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have about 15 or so shampoo's sitting as we speak, the wash stage is the most important stage I feel. 

Shampoo wise suds don't matter, what I always look for is when I put my hand in the bucket does it feel slick on my fingers, if so I have the right dilution. 

Remember to try your shampoo at various dilution ratios as they dilution may be for soft water or exceptionally hard water, don't base your findings on one wash. 

Shampoo's that I use regularly and rate would be along the lines of shampoo plus just because the lubricity is great and I also dilute it for claying a car sometimes. 

Poorboys shampoo is another excellent wash, it has a nice blend of suds for the sud brigade and is plenty slick. 

One shampoo I am suprised that isn't getting a mention is 1z, they possibly have one of the best, 1z Pearl's I think is the name. 

I haven't tried 901 or the other one's that have cropped up simply because I don't think I need to. 

I am suprised that Maxi Suds II isn't being well received because I find this an excellent multi tasker. 

John


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

i really like wolfgang autobathe..
it's a little step beyond dodo btbm.

but best price/quality , i still think meguiars shampoo plus is great (very cheap, and quite a good allrounder)


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Currently just picked up this today for a trail, see how I get on with it...not that I need any more shampoo. :lol: Think the trick with shampoo is just getting the right ratio, I use Carplans' triplewax (some will criticism that, don't know if they don't like it or just snobbery) mostly and think its a very good shampoo IMHO


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

from the shampoo i have i use and quite like.

autowash by autosmart.
glossworkz by cg
and extreme wash n wax.


going to buy in the near future btbm and possibly sn shampoo.

i smelled caladonia`s btbm and love the heavenly smell so it will be getting bought.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

btbm is great stuff my 1st choice for shampoos with sn next big up the dodo:lol:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

my favourites are

Finish Kare #1016 
Raceglaze Autobathe
A1 Speed Shampoo 
:wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am very nearly out of BTBM:doublesho But I am going to order 500ml soon:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Shampoo Plus and Hyper Wash are favourites of mine.

Tried Autowash from Autosmart - impressed and superb value.

Not sold on boutique shampoos myself... Zymol Clear being a particular shampoo I'd never buy again (smells great but hugley over priced in my personal opinion).


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Shampoo Plus and Hyper Wash are favourites of mine


Yes, these two are my main shampoos and never have issues with them, although I used the new Megs Ultimate Wax & Wax at the weekend and found that to be superb, so might be using that from now on!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Still going strong with Britemax CleanMAX, however do fancy trying something new (just for the sake of it really).


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.prestigepolish.co.uk/item/Meguiars_Wash_Meguiars-Shampoo-Plus_1_0_154_0.html

Shame its out of stock - what a BARGAIN - £12.95 :doublesho


----------

